# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  بيقولو عليا هادية

## Nonah

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت يادكتور كنت عايزة اسأل انا ليه لما بتعرف على ناس جديدة بحس بالغربة ومبعرفش اتواصل معاهم ومبعرفش افتح مواضيع فبالتالى بتكون فكرتهم الاولى عنى ان انا هادية مع ان انا عكس كده خالص ولما بكون مع صحباتى بكون منطلقة فى الكلام وشقية
كمان انا بكون مبسوطة جدا لما حد بيقول عليا طفلة مع انى عمرى 20 سنة على فكرة اصحابى لما بيتناقشوا معايا بيقولوا عليا عاقلة بس تصرفاتى فيها نوع من الطفولة بمعنى انى ممكن اخطف حاجة من حد واجرى حاجات زى كده ولما بيقولولى ياطفلة باتبسط جدا مع انى عشت طفولة سعيدة ممكن حضرتك تبين لى ايه المشكلة
على فكرة انا دايما مش راضية عن نفسى وحاسة انى محتاجة اروح لطبيب نفسى مع العلم انى محبوبة جدا من كل من حولى
جزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## جولييت6

انا كمان زيك يا نهى ومش عارفه اعمل ايه  بحس  زيك بالظبط  يااااريت حد يرد على الموضوع المهم دة لو سمحت

----------


## د.عادل

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته




> لو سمحت يادكتور كنت عايزة اسأل انا ليه لما بتعرف على ناس جديدة بحس بالغربة ومبعرفش اتواصل معاهم ومبعرفش افتح مواضيع فبالتالى بتكون فكرتهم الاولى عنى ان انا هادية مع ان انا عكس كده خالص ولما بكون مع صحباتى بكون منطلقة فى الكلام وشقية


تزداد وتكتسب الخبرات الحياتية بتقدم العمر وخاصة بداية العمل والخروج من نطاق الدراسة المحدود، وتقل نسبة الإكتساب او تزيد حسب شخصية الفرد، وقد تعدم في حالة الإصابة بالرهاب الإجتماعي ، وهذه نبذة عن الرهاب الاجماعي بموضوع الخــــــوف



> الرهاب (الخوف) الاجتماعي
> 
> 
> يصاب به واحد من كل عشرة اشخاص ، يسيطر على الفرد أحيانا خوف شديد عند الاتصال الاجتماعي والالتقاء بعدد من الناس ، مما يؤدي به إلى الارتباك بحيث لا يستطيع التفوه بكلمة ، وإن تحدث فإنه يرتبك و تظهر عليه علامات ذلك الارتباك كاحمرار الوجه ـ سرعة ضربات القلب ـ التعرق ـ التلعثم ـ الارتجاف ـ رعشة في اليدين ـ برودة الاطراف ـ الغثيان ـ التعرق الشديد ـ الحاجة المفاجأة للذهاب للحمام. 
> يدفع الخوف الاجتماعي المريض إلى الهروب من الاجتماعات ، فمجرد التفكير فيها يتعبه ويسبب له ضيق تنفس ، يتجنب الاحتكاك بالآخرين ، ويتركز الخوف في الشعور بمراقبة الناس. وبالتالي يؤدي به إلى الانطواء النفسي، مما يؤثر سلبيا على حياته الاجتماعية والتعليمية والعملية وعلاقاته الشخصية بصورة كبيرة؛ وكثير من المصابين يلجئون إلى الإدمان على المشروبات الكحولية أو المخدرات لمواجهة مخاوفهم





> كمان انا بكون مبسوطة جدا لما حد بيقول عليا طفلة مع انى عمرى 20 سنة على فكرة اصحابى لما بيتناقشوا معايا بيقولوا عليا عاقلة بس تصرفاتى فيها نوع من الطفولة بمعنى انى ممكن اخطف حاجة من حد واجرى حاجات زى كده ولما بيقولولى ياطفلة باتبسط جدا مع انى عشت طفولة سعيدة ممكن حضرتك تبين لى ايه المشكلة


انا مش شايف اي مشكلة ، بالعكس شخصيتك مرحة وجذابة، ولا تحولي تغيرها ، كوني كما انتي وتعاملي مع الاخرين بتلقائية ولا تبادلي بما يقال، فدائماً نجد من ينتقد ولايعجبه العجب، كوني واثقة من نفسك وراضية عما انتي فيه فهو افضل بكثير من الاخرين.




> على فكرة انا دايما مش راضية عن نفسى وحاسة انى محتاجة اروح لطبيب نفسى مع العلم انى محبوبة جدا من كل من حولى


عدم الرضى عن النفس من مسببات الحسرة والحزن وبداية طريق الإكتئاب، ومعظم من يصاب بهذا الشعور دائم التطلع للافضل والكمال في جميع شؤونه، ودائم التزمر من تصرفاته او حتى حركاته وشكله، وللتخلص من هذا الشعور علينا اولاً الإقتناع باننا افضل من غيرنا في كل شيئ، والقناعة هي مفتاح السعادة والطمئنينة التي يتحقق بها السعادة في جميع الامور، ويجب التخلف من فكرة عدم الرضى وطردها فور ورودها للإزهاننا، حتى لا ندع للوسواس مجال للسيطرة على عقولنا وحالتنا المزاجية، ومحاربتة بقناعة النفس بانها على اجمل صورة واننا افضل بكثير من غيرنا.
سيحتاج الامر في البداية لتكرار المحاولة ، ولا يجب الإستسلام واليأس، بل يجب ان نستمر وندرب انفسنا على حبنا لانفسنا، والرضى على ما نحن عليه من شكل ومضمون وفعل ، وسيختفي هذا الشعور بزيادة الثقة بالنفس.

للجميع تحياتي.

----------


## amr_idka

على فكره انا بعاني من نفس الموضوع 
بس بكون لما بعمل مشاركه كلاميه مش خايف والله
بس يقولولي على صوتك وكمان يقولو انتا مالك مش طايقنا ليه كده انا على فكره طالب في تجاره عين شمس
وعندي 20 سنه بس نفس كلام اختي العزيزه منطبق عليه بالظبط والله وكانها بتوصف ليه نفسي بس دايما مع البنات الجدد وسعات مع ولاد بس الاكتر مع البنات مع اني معا بنات عمي على طول بدحك وكلهم بيموتو فيه والله 
 بس انا حاسس ان الاجابه بتاعت الدكتور مفيهاش الحل
انا اسف مع احترامي انا حاسس ان حضرتك بتقول كلام عام يمشي على حالات كتير مش علاج وفي لحالتها وحالتيانا عاوز الرد يكون فيه اتباع شئ معين في مقدره الشخص بيتحكم فيهوانا اسف ولله
وشكرا

----------


## ناصر فؤاد

انت حالتك كويسة جدا ولاتقلقى

----------


## ma7mod

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله,

أنا عندى نفس مشكلة nonah بالضبط لدرجة ان مع كل ملمة كنت بقرأها فعلا فعلا كأنها بتوصفنى , و استغربت أكتر لما لقيت فى ناس تانية برضة حاسين انها بتوصفهم , و انا كنت فاكر انى مفيش حد زيى أو عال أقل زيى بالدقة دى .

أنا طالب بكلية الهندسة صحابى بيقولوا عليا انى عاقل و تفكيرى منظم و ساعات باكون مرح جدا بطفولة الخ الخ مش حاعيد رسالة nonah تانى .

دايما لما بكلم أى  حد جديد بفكر فى نهاية المحادثة اللى أنا متوقعها وأنا لسة فى بدايتها !!. 

ساعات كتيير باقول ان دى مش حاجة مهمة باس ساعات قليلة بحس انى لوحدى, والساعات القليلة دى كافية تماما انها تحسسنى بالمشكلة .

فى مواقف تانية كتيير أهم و أكبر من احساسك بالوحدة ,تخيل مثلا انك رايح لحد تعبرلو
عن اعجابك بيه بس وانت رايح بتفكر طب حاتقول ايه بعد كدة .. مش حاتبقى لذيذة..طب بلاش أحسن . و يخلص الموقف  وانت ماشى بعد ما صرفت نظر عن اللى انت كنت عايز تقوله !!! .

بس انا برضه  بيضايقنى حاجة تانية غير اللى اتقال .

الناس أحيانا مش بيفتكرونى هادى و بس لأ دول كمان بيحسوا انى متكبر أو متعالى عليهم !!
و ده فعلا بيضايقنى عشان انا العكس تمااااما واحساسهم دة ممكن يخليهم يبعدوا عنى أكتر على الرغم من انى ماباسيبش فرصة ممكن أأقدم فيها أى خدمة لأى حد و ماباقدمهاش .

ساعات كتير باحاول اندمج و أكون على طبيعتى زى ما دكتور عادل قال ,بس باحس فعلا انى بابذل مجهود عشان اتكلم أو أفتح أى موضوع  ماباحسش ان ده نابع من جوايا, و دة بيخلينى أزهق من انى أحاول مرة تانية .

و موضوع الرهاب الاجتماعى ده حاسس ان مش هوة دة اللى بنتكلم عنه بالضبط انا عن نفسى مابحسش انى خايف أو بعرق أنا فقط بحس انى مش مستريح مع المجموعات او الناس الجديدة عموما بس لو جاتلى فرصة بتكلم عادى . 

أنا اسف لو طولت بس فعلا الكلام بيريح حتى لو محدش رد عليه :2:

----------


## محمه

بس انا مش مقتنع ان هذا هو العلاج  :Huh:   وشكرا

----------


## momonoser

موضوع مش غريب مش جديد كتير تربيتهم تسببت في كده

----------


## a_leader

> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت يادكتور كنت عايزة اسأل انا ليه لما بتعرف على ناس جديدة بحس بالغربة ومبعرفش اتواصل معاهم ومبعرفش افتح مواضيع فبالتالى بتكون فكرتهم الاولى عنى ان انا هادية مع ان انا عكس كده خالص ولما بكون مع صحباتى بكون منطلقة فى الكلام وشقية
> كمان انا بكون مبسوطة جدا لما حد بيقول عليا طفلة مع انى عمرى 20 سنة على فكرة اصحابى لما بيتناقشوا معايا بيقولوا عليا عاقلة بس تصرفاتى فيها نوع من الطفولة بمعنى انى ممكن اخطف حاجة من حد واجرى حاجات زى كده ولما بيقولولى ياطفلة باتبسط جدا مع انى عشت طفولة سعيدة ممكن حضرتك تبين لى ايه المشكلة
> على فكرة انا دايما مش راضية عن نفسى وحاسة انى محتاجة اروح لطبيب نفسى مع العلم انى محبوبة جدا من كل من حولى
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


*انتى بطبيعتك منطلقة و بتحبى الشقاوة ..... كويس

بس مش طبيعى انك تنطلقى مع اناس اغراب عليكى

اكيد ح يكون فى تحفظ و حرص حتى عشان محدش يفهمك غلط 

اللى انا عايز اقوله انى شايف من كلامك انك طبيعية جدااااااا 

جايز انتى شايفة انك مش طبيعية لانك مستنية لحظة الانطلاق و الشقاوة و عايزة

تعيشى معاهم بطبعتك ,, جايز .... بس ده مش صح لانهم اغراب و ممكن مايفهموش 

هزارك و ممكن رد الفعل منهم يكون عكسى لان الطبيعى ان الواحد بيهزر و يضحك

غالبا مع اللى يعرفهم بس

اراك طبيعية جدا اختى الكريمة ,,*

----------


## tears.sweep

ههههههههههههههه 
سبحان الله هذا الموضع زاد جدلا فيا 
الدنيا كلها عندها نفس المشكلة 
وعلى فكرة انا كمان عندى نفس المشكلة 
بس مش بالظبط 
بمعنى لما بتعرف على واحد او واحدة جديدة ما اجد حوار او موضوع انقش فية وفى هذا الوقت افضل سكوتى فية 
وطبعا موضوع الهدوء دى حاجة كويسة مش وحشة على فكرة انا فيا نفس الطبع ومثل ما قالت الاخت الفاضلة لما بتكون مع صحابها بتتغير 360 درجة وبتكون منطلقة وشقية هذا بالطبع اللى يحدث معى بالرغم انى فى اكادمية ولى اصدقاء كتير لكن ما لى علاقات مع بنات وللاسف البنات اللى بيكونو حابيت يتعرفو عليا وانا اللى برفض ومش عارف لية مع انى اتمنى ان يكون ليا علاقة مع بنات وخصوصا فى كليتى حتى يشاركو فرحى وحزنى واوجة مشاكلهم ويواجهو مشاكلى 
لكن المشكة الاخيرة والاخطر ان اصحابى واقرب الناس ليا بيقولى عليا معاهم معاهم وعليهم عليهم واعتقد ان دة من انى ما احب ان ازعل حد او اكسفة حتى فى الحق !! وبصراحة لما بسمع الكلمة دى بثور ومش عارف بيبقى شكلى عامل ازاى 
ارجو افادتى وشكرا لكم لحسن استماعكم

----------


## مكيافللى

عزيزتى نونه اعتقد انك من النوع الحساس 
هذا النوع يحزن بشده اذا قام احد بجرح احاسيسه ,وهذايفسرموقفك الصداقاتلجديده او التعارف الجديد فانك لا تالفيهم بسرعه لان مايغضبهم غامض بلنسبه لك ولذالك فانك تحتاجين لوقت كافى فى معرفت  ما يحبونه وما يغضبون منه للانك تخافين ان تجرحيهم فتاذى مشاعرهم  وتريدى ايضا ان تفرحيهم فينجزبو اليك اكثر
وبما انك تحزنى بشده عند جرح احاسيسك فانكى لاتريدى ان تكونى سبب فى اغضاب احد بسببك لانك تقدرى معنى الحزن ولذالك فانك تاخذى وقت كبير لتكونى صداقه ما مع احد ما وهذا لاباس به فى راْيى
وقد ذكرتى انك تتعاملين بطفوليه فى بعض الاحيان مع اصدقائك القدامى  لاننك تعلمى  ان هذا الفعل لن يغضبهم لانك بلاعتياد عليهم قد علمتى ان هذه الافعال لن تغضبهم واظن انك اخذتى وقت كبير فى تكوين صداقاتك المستمره معها الان
واظن انك لست بالهادئه فانت منطلقه وما ينتابك من عدم التواصل مع الشخصبات الجديده فى حياتك ليس معناه الهدوء بل التاْمل فانكى تتاملى الشخص وتحاولى معرفة شخصيته ما يحبه ما يغضبه سماته هل هو جدير بلصداقه الخ وهذا يتتطلب وقت منك لكى تفسرى الشخصيه التى امامك وهذا يفسر صمتك عند التعارف على اشخاص جدد
فانت تصمتى لتكتشفى من امامك فاذا حدث توافق وهذايحدث بعد فتره طويله نسبيابلنسبه لحالتك فانك تعتادين عليه الى اقصى الحدود هذا الشخص الذى كنتى فى اول تعارف بينكما صامته امامه لاتجيدى التحدث او التواصل معه
واخيرا   ارجو لك الخير والسلامه

----------

